# Amazon- Grubhub



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Fukking awesome!!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I hope things work out. I haven't worked GH, in months.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I hope things work out. I haven't worked GH, in months.


Last January for me.
It looks like they haven't deactivated me yet.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

I love it when GH goes hours without sending me any offers and then signs me out because "we haven't heard from you in a while". 

What am I supposed to do, call in once an hour and report that I'm still available?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I hope they come in and change the grubhub system of dispatching orders to divers after the customer just placed the order among other things.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Amazon is also offering GrubHub+ free (for a year) for its prime members.

I don't know if that means you get it free every year you're a prime member or what.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

MHR said:


> Amazon is also offering GrubHub+ free (for a year) for its prime members.
> 
> I don't know if that means you get it free every year you're a prime member or what.


Yep, Amazon Prime members get free delivery from GrubHub for one year.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> I hope they come in and change the grubhub system of dispatching orders to divers after the customer just placed the order among other things.


I think they will have to change quite a few things if they want the partnership to be a success. Amazon will not be too happy receiving non stop complaints from their prime members.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yeah this is fishy. I don't understand the need for Amazon to ruin their reputation even worse with grubs.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Don't get too excited. The Prime customers will tip like the Wal-Mart plus customers. Free! Free!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Alltel77 said:


> Don't get too excited. The Prime customers will tip like the Wal-Mart plus customers. Free! Free!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Grubhub can use the help. I’ve ordered a couple of times through GH (via Yelp) for pick-up, and both times it took more than an hour for small orders. They didn’t even send it to the restaurant until I called 30 minutes later. Different places, same results. Never again.


----------



## Dwayne B (Aug 10, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Yeah this is fishy. I don't understand the need for Amazon to ruin their reputation even worse with grubs.


Besos bought grub hub silly


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Dwayne B said:


> Besos bought grub hub silly


I really, really hope so.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Can you imagine the line of cars at the Amazon distribution places if this is true? Not to mention people are going to park all around Amazon waiting to get orders.

It's a pain in the ass now to pick up and drop off people at these places, if this happens Amazon is going to be on the decline list.


----------

